# Black sealant on the inside of a tank



## 454Casull (Mar 28, 2010)

I just picked up a tank recently and it's got what looks to be a black, or very dark brown caulk lining the insides of the joints of the glass panels. Could this stuff be unsafe? It's not rubber trim because I can see some spread marks.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Would it not simply be black silicone that joins the glass together?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Would it not simply be black silicone that joins the glass together?


I agree is black silicone. The dark brown color could be the algae slime build up.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sure sounds like your typical black silicone. Pics always help....


----------

